# I saw a wolf or hybrid tonight.



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was hunting far Northern Box Elder County, a darn long walk from any homes. I figured I had time to get some dog work on chukars, sharpies, or Huns before the USU/BYU game. My pair of WPG 's crested a hill and started barking like crazy. I didn't know what the hell they were doing so I sprinted to the top of the hill. I got there just in time to see a grey dog or wolf cooking the grease away from us at about 60 yards or so. There was some tan to the top of the coat as well. He was easily 20-40 lbs. larger than my 60 lb. Griffon. He was taller than my Lab for sure, but rangier. His long legs carried him away to the east faster than my dogs could ever hope to move. One thing I know for sure, this was no coyote.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a coyote. You should have shot it.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Must have been a coyote....open fire......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can ya put out a couple trail cams?  I can offer some elk and deer meat for bait.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

What's a "trail cam"? I wouldn't even know what to do with one. :? 

I went out seeking the animal again today and saw nothing but some guy with a black Lab named Hank and a trouble making wirehair...kinda reminded me of me. 

I hunted from 8:30-11:00 before my kid gave out and wanted to go home. I retuned after lunch and hunted from 12:30 to 6:30 without stopping. My feet are numb. There is chafing. I did not see a single bird the whole afternoon session. Then I got back to the car and three Hungarian partridges launched not 50 yards from my parking spot. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> What's a "trail cam"? I wouldn't even know what to do with one. :?
> 
> I went out seeking the animal again today and saw nothing but some guy with a black Lab named Hank and a trouble making wirehair...kinda reminded me of me.
> 
> I hunted from 8:30-11:00 before my kid gave out and wanted to go home. I retuned after lunch and hunted from 12:30 to 6:30 without stopping. My feet are numb. There is chafing. I did not see a single bird the whole afternoon session. Then I got back to the car and three Hungarian partridges launched not 50 yards from my parking spot. :roll:


Wolves? Black labs? Wirehairs? Huns? Did you see alot of trucks with Utah license plates? You could be in Wyoming.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Wait, I forgot to mention the herd of antelope that I raced. They were running 37 mph for maybe a half mile or so before I took the truck up to 40 and left them behind. Do you have any antelope in Wyoming, Goob?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Wait, I forgot to mention the herd of antelope that I raced. They were running 37 mph for maybe a half mile or so before I took the truck up to 40 and left them behind. Do you have any antelope in Wyoming, Goob?


Yes, we have a large population of pronghorn antelope in Wyoming, even some trophies. There are more antelope in Wyoming than in all the rest of North America combined. We use 'Option 2' to manage them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> We use 'Option 2' to manage them.


 :lol: Good one Goob!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

We ran Into a pair of wolves on Monte. The f&g confirmed that they are in the Curtis creak area. They even took my name and number. They gave me a call the following Monday to get my story and picture of the tracks I had taken. They are here to stay it looks like. Especially if they have a designated wolf person on payroll


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

You have to remember, nobody has verified that we have wolves in utah, that means you should have shot that oversized coyote.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...did you guys know that there are more wolves in Wisconsin than in Wyoming? Wisconsin, the Dairy State for crying out loud. Wisconsin has 1.14 million deer. That being said, wolves, and Option 2, should increase the Utah deer population.......uh...and maybe the number of dairy cows too.

Please, everyone put out your trail cams after a wolf sighting. Lets get all these wolf sightings documented and rolling into the UWN. I am building a Utah wolf trail cam video/photo sub-forum here. see: viewtopic.php?f=57&t=44551

Hybrids and Mexican wolves are welcome.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm from Wisconsin and still deer hunt there when I can.....the wolves have devastated the northern deer herds and severely hurt the reintroduction of elk


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to work with the Fish and Game to retrieve a bull that I had hit and couldnt find til after my hunt had ended (S Cache unit). He said that he had recieved 8 reports of wolves chasing elk in the area over the last couple months. It started out as being reports of 4 wolves, and then it changed to just 3 wolves. That is odd, cause while hunting, we found a dead, large white dog. It was not a pyrenese. It had a more slender and pointed snout, like a coyote. It was a lot bigger than a coyote. I told him about it, and he said that the more recent reports were missing a white "wolf". He asked if I had taken pictures, and I laughed and told him there was no way I was gonna have pics of a dead wolf on my camera! haha! I gave him directions and showed him on google earth, and he was going to go check it out. Also told him about all of the large dog tracks we found while we were hunting elk. Said he had seen wolves in that drainage and also in a couple other drainages on the Rich County side... Sounds like they are here to stay!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sure they weren't those big sheep dogs? those things are big and tough. we ran into them on the manti, they all had tags but I could see some idiot out there shooting one.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

1. I do not consider myself an idiot. Some would disagree.

2. I am a bird dog guy. I have seen Pyranese guarding sheep a hundred times. I see them all the time when out chukar hunting. I did consider shooting one with my bow once, but not because I was mistaking it for a wolf...more like it mistook me for one.

3. My Griff male does NOT bark at other dogs. Never has. He is very consistent in saving his barks for raccoons and skunks around our place. He points coyotes and has done that several times now. There was no pointing in this encounter.

4. I got a really good look at this animal.

5. In speaking to a guy who owns a whole lot of land out that way and has spent the last 60 plus years ranching it, he keeps hearing howls that he claims are definitely not coyote.

6. Do these look like sheep protectors? I managed to snap these photos with my own camera last year. How's that for a trail cam, Goob?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wasn't sayin you were an idiot but I could see someone shooting a big sheep dog mistaking it for somethin else.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! That's what I'm talkin' about!! Uh...are they wolves? 

I wish you'd put those pics in the wolf trail cam thread. Everyone else is so bashful, holding back their wolf videos and all.

I hear ya about those Pyrennes. When wolves see humans they run away. When Pyrennes see humans they come after them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, those are the real McCoy. Wolves. Not from a trail cam, though. These photos are from my wife's camera. I zoomed them in quite a bit and lost some quality, but you couldn't quite tell what I was photographing without the zoom.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Where we're the photos taken....are you still referring to south cache?

I'm not so sure on mistaking a sheep dog for a wolf but that's just my opinion....would have to be a seriously uneducated hunter, but we have plenty of those as well so I guess you never know


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry, walkalot, not South Cache. The conundrum in mentioning where the animal was lies in the fact that I was bird hunting. You'll have to respect that I can't just toss out GPS directions to my bird spots (unlike some idiots who put those spots on the Internet and then wonder why there are no birds left in the area).

Let's just say that I was hunting Northern Box Elder County at the time and leave it at that.


----------

